#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  болезнь Паркинсона

## Wyrd

Я знаю, что это не лечится и современной медициной. Может, все таки, есть какая-то возможность облегчить или затормозить развитие болезни?

----------


## Aion

Лечение

----------


## Wyrd

Ну, в википедию я итак смотрел. Но все равно спасибо.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Болезнь не излечима любыми методами. Правильно подобранная заместительная терапия назначается пожизненно, как инсулин при сахарном диабете, возможна почти полная компенсация и исчезновение симптомов.

----------

Wyrd (16.04.2012), Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------

